# New guy looking for a blower



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm just curious if the Ariens HD sells, any different from machines sold at a place that just sells snowblowers.
Ariens | ST28LE Deluxe, Auto Turn, 120V Electric Start, 28 Inch Clearing Width | Home Depot Canada
Are the ones sold in box stores made cheaper or over seas like most products.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

support your local dealer, the machines are the same


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm just curious if the Ariens HD sells, any different from machines sold at a place that just sells snowblowers.
> Ariens | ST28LE Deluxe, Auto Turn, 120V Electric Start, 28 Inch Clearing Width | Home Depot Canada
> Are the ones sold in box stores made cheaper or over seas like most products.


Same machine but here the difference. HD just slaps the blower together with no care using impact drivers. I watched two young men in the height of snow season out racing each other. They both started from an unscathed boxed blower, just beating the clock with power tools over tightening every single bolt. Nothing gets set to spec. You walk into Depot, pay for it and think all is good not knowing it still hasn't been gone over to make sure all is adjusted properly. 
The snowblower store sets it all up and explains it all and demonstrates how to use it effectively. 
HD purchase, when you have trouble there's no one home to talk to that really understands to help and directs you to ARIENS customer service whom then sends you to one of their dealers. You walk into the dealer and bought it in HD will cost you sometimes three weeks till they look at it cuz they want the business end if it too. Don't just bring us the broken stuff. 
You buy at a dealer, he will be very eager to help you with warranty issues. 
Have heard this over and over with much regret and discuss.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm just curious if the Ariens HD sells, any different from machines sold at a place that just sells snowblowers.
> Ariens | ST28LE Deluxe, Auto Turn, 120V Electric Start, 28 Inch Clearing Width | Home Depot Canada
> Are the ones sold in box stores made cheaper or over seas like most products.


The big box stores have them assembled by their own low paid staff and it shows, recently a friend of mine bought a Toro from HD and when he got it he called me to see what was wrong with it, the drive speed was way too slow on first gear so I fixed it for him but also told him the importance to buy from a dealer.

And here's a dealer close to you: http://b-t-macfarlane-ottawa-ltd.ariensstore.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

Think I will stay away from HD, Checked a dealer out this afternoon and really like the Pro 28"


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

Normex said:


> The big box stores have them assembled by their own low paid staff and it shows, recently a friend of mine bought a Toro from HD and when he got it he called me to see what was wrong with it, the drive speed was way too slow on first gear so I fixed it for him but also told him the importance to buy from a dealer.
> 
> And here's a dealer close to you: B & T MACFARLANE OTTAWA LTD - Ariens Professional Mowers & Equipment Dealer in NEPEAN, ON K2G0B7


Thanks Normex, went here today Allan Johnston Repair & Sales


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Normex, went here today Allan Johnston Repair & Sales


 That is a good start and I know of him, though he also sells snowmobiles and a rental outfit which might spread him a bit thin for servicing snow blowers when you are in a pinch, I would also check the link I gave you since they're much closer to you as from what I see they sell only either snow blowers or lawnmowers which may not strain them thin as much.
Good Luck


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Another happy Honda owner.......welcome aboard.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

RoyP said:


> Another happy Honda owner.......welcome aboard.


I posted a message then deleted it by mistake trying to upload a picture, I ended up getting a used Honda HS622, can this thing ever throw snow......come on snow.
How do I post pictures anyways?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yep, even upside down, it will amaze you.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> How do I post pictures anyways?


The proper way to post a picture is to stand on your head before hitting submit. It prevents the problem you seem to be having.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

• Modern digital cameras include geo-location tags; who knew this guy was from Australia? 

• Maybe he just inserted the camera's USB cable in upside-down. 

• _ObligatoryOldGuyJoke_: Perhaps he was just using a twin-lens reflex camera. 

• Camera fell of tripod after setting the self-timer and this was the last shot before it shattered onto the concrete.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

Ok I'm confused here, my picture is right side up. Are you guys saying that my post put pic upside down?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes we are ... BUT I copied and saved it and was going to send you one right side up but it comes up right side up without editing in my Irfan view editor so now I'm really confused.

When I tried to post it in this post it came up, upside down again in "preview".

Soooooooo I've flipped it so that it shows up upside down and again reattached it and in preview it's still upside down.  I give up.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I posted a message then deleted it by mistake trying to upload a picture, I ended up getting a used Honda HS622, can this thing ever throw snow......come on snow.
> How do I post pictures anyways?


*Australian model?.*


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I posted a message then deleted it by mistake trying to upload a picture, I ended up getting a used Honda HS622, can this thing ever throw snow......come on snow.
> How do I post pictures anyways?


 I want some of his glue.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Must be some metadata messing it up..
The image is convinced it is right side up, some programs can read the metadata, some cant..


To wipe out the metadata, I just did a screen capture..that creates a wholly new image and gets gets rid of any data the original image had along with it, this should work now:










Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> Must be some metadata messing it up..
> The image is convinced it is right side up, some programs can read the metadata, some cant..
> 
> 
> ...


... And this must be the North American model, correct?


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

I thought he was just trying to show how good the traction is on that machine 

Looks like a very nice blower


----------

